# Cannot support NVIDIA Mining GPU on TCC mode



## treoman (Jul 28, 2017)

NVIDIA has just released new code to support TCC mode.
Would you please help on the implement?
Thanks!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 28, 2017)

Which brand card is that and do you mind posting the bios?


----------



## StefanM (Jul 29, 2017)

Bear in mind that GPU-Z is a read-only tool.
I think your question fits better in *Graphics Cards*


TCC can be controlled by _nvidia-smi.exe_ (on supported GPUs).



Spoiler: nvidia-smi.exe -h



NVIDIA System Management Interface -- v384.94

NVSMI provides monitoring information for Tesla and select Quadro devices.
The data is presented in either a plain text or an XML format, via stdout or a file.
NVSMI also provides several management operations for changing the device state.

Note that the functionality of NVSMI is exposed through the NVML C-based
library. See the NVIDIA developer website for more information about NVML.
Python wrappers to NVML are also available.  The output of NVSMI is
not guaranteed to be backwards compatible; NVML and the bindings are backwards
compatible.

http://developer.nvidia.com/nvidia-management-library-nvml/
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/nvidia-ml-py/
Supported products:
- Full Support
    - All Tesla products, starting with the Fermi architecture
    - All Quadro products, starting with the Fermi architecture
    - All GRID products, starting with the Kepler architecture
    - GeForce Titan products, starting with the Kepler architecture
- Limited Support
    - All Geforce products, starting with the Fermi architecture
nvidia-smi [OPTION1 [ARG1]] [OPTION2 [ARG2]] ...

    -h,   --help                Print usage information and exit.

  LIST OPTIONS:

    -L,   --list-gpus           Display a list of GPUs connected to the system.

  SUMMARY OPTIONS:

    <no arguments>              Show a summary of GPUs connected to the system.

    [plus any of]

    -i,   --id=                 Target a specific GPU.
    -f,   --filename=           Log to a specified file, rather than to stdout.
    -l,   --loop=               Probe until Ctrl+C at specified second interval.

  QUERY OPTIONS:

    -q,   --query               Display GPU or Unit info.

    [plus any of]

    -u,   --unit                Show unit, rather than GPU, attributes.
    -i,   --id=                 Target a specific GPU or Unit.
    -f,   --filename=           Log to a specified file, rather than to stdout.
    -x,   --xml-format          Produce XML output.
          --dtd                 When showing xml output, embed DTD.
    -d,   --display=            Display only selected information: MEMORY,
                                    UTILIZATION, ECC, TEMPERATURE, POWER, CLOCK,
                                    COMPUTE, PIDS, PERFORMANCE, SUPPORTED_CLOCKS,
                                    PAGE_RETIREMENT, ACCOUNTING, ENCODER STATS
                                Flags can be combined with comma e.g. ECC,POWER.
                                Sampling data with max/min/avg is also returned
                                for POWER, UTILIZATION and CLOCK display types.
                                Doesn't work with -u or -x flags.
    -l,   --loop=               Probe until Ctrl+C at specified second interval.

    -lms, --loop-ms=            Probe until Ctrl+C at specified millisecond interval.

  SELECTIVE QUERY OPTIONS:

    Allows the caller to pass an explicit list of properties to query.

    [one of]

    --query-gpu=                Information about GPU.
                                Call --help-query-gpu for more info.
    --query-supported-clocks=   List of supported clocks.
                                Call --help-query-supported-clocks for more info.
    --query-compute-apps=       List of currently active compute processes.
                                Call --help-query-compute-apps for more info.
    --query-accounted-apps=     List of accounted compute processes.
                                Call --help-query-accounted-apps for more info.
    --query-retired-pages=      List of device memory pages that have been retired.
                                Call --help-query-retired-pages for more info.

    [mandatory]

    --format=                   Comma separated list of format options:
                                  csv - comma separated values (MANDATORY)
                                  noheader - skip the first line with column headers
                                  nounits - don't print units for numerical
                                             values

    [plus any of]

    -i,   --id=                 Target a specific GPU or Unit.
    -f,   --filename=           Log to a specified file, rather than to stdout.
    -l,   --loop=               Probe until Ctrl+C at specified second interval.
    -lms, --loop-ms=            Probe until Ctrl+C at specified millisecond interval.

  DEVICE MODIFICATION OPTIONS:

    [any one of]

    -e,   --ecc-config=         Toggle ECC support: 0/DISABLED, 1/ENABLED
    -p,   --reset-ecc-errors=   Reset ECC error counts: 0/VOLATILE, 1/AGGREGATE
    -c,   --compute-mode=       Set MODE for compute applications:
                                0/DEFAULT, 1/EXCLUSIVE_PROCESS,
                                2/PROHIBITED
    -dm,  --driver-model=       Enable or disable TCC mode: 0/WDDM, 1/TCC
    -fdm, --force-driver-model= Enable or disable TCC mode: 0/WDDM, 1/TCC
                                Ignores the error that display is connected.
          --gom=                Set GPU Operation Mode:
                                    0/ALL_ON, 1/COMPUTE, 2/LOW_DP
    -ac   --applications-clocks= Specifies <memory,graphics> clocks as a
                                    pair (e.g. 2000,800) that defines GPU's
                                    speed in MHz while running applications on a GPU.
    -rac  --reset-applications-clocks
                                Resets the applications clocks to the default values.
    -acp  --applications-clocks-permission=
                                Toggles permission requirements for -ac and -rac commands:
                                0/UNRESTRICTED, 1/RESTRICTED
    -pl   --power-limit=        Specifies maximum power management limit in watts.
    -am   --accounting-mode=    Enable or disable Accounting Mode: 0/DISABLED, 1/ENABLED
    -caa  --clear-accounted-apps
                                Clears all the accounted PIDs in the buffer.
          --auto-boost-default= Set the default auto boost policy to 0/DISABLED
                                or 1/ENABLED, enforcing the change only after the
                                last boost client has exited.
          --auto-boost-permission=
                                Allow non-admin/root control over auto boost mode:
                                0/UNRESTRICTED, 1/RESTRICTED
   [plus optional]

    -i,   --id=                 Target a specific GPU.

  UNIT MODIFICATION OPTIONS:

    -t,   --toggle-led=         Set Unit LED state: 0/GREEN, 1/AMBER

   [plus optional]

    -i,   --id=                 Target a specific Unit.

  SHOW DTD OPTIONS:

          --dtd                 Print device DTD and exit.

     [plus optional]

    -f,   --filename=           Log to a specified file, rather than to stdout.
    -u,   --unit                Show unit, rather than device, DTD.

    --debug=                    Log encrypted debug information to a specified file.

 Device Monitoring:
    dmon                        Displays device stats in scrolling format.
                                "nvidia-smi dmon -h" for more information.

    daemon                      Runs in background and monitor devices as a daemon process.
                                This is an experimental feature. Not supported on Windows baremetal
                                "nvidia-smi daemon -h" for more information.

    replay                      Used to replay/extract the persistent stats generated by daemon.
                                This is an experimental feature.
                                "nvidia-smi replay -h" for more information.

 Process Monitoring:
    pmon                        Displays process stats in scrolling format.
                                "nvidia-smi pmon -h" for more information.

 NVLINK:
    nvlink                      Displays device nvlink information. "nvidia-smi nvlink -h" for more information.

 CLOCKS:
    clocks                      Control and query clock information. "nvidia-smi clocks -h" for more information.

 ENCODER SESSIONS:
    encodersessions             Displays device encoder sessions information. "nvidia-smi encodersessions -h" for more information.

Please see the nvidia-smi documentation for more detailed information.


----------

